#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Project Management for the 21st Century, Third Edition

## ameer

*Project Management for the 21st Century, Third Edition* 


Project Management for the 21st Century, Third Edition
By Bennet P. Lientz, Kathryn P. Rea
* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 395
* Publication Date: 2001-07-16
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 012449983X
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780124499836

Book Description:
The challenge of managing projects is to combine the technology of the future with lessons from the past. In the Third Edition of Project Management for the 21st Century, noted authors Bennet Lientz and Kathryn Rea provide a modern, proven approach to project management. Properly applied without massive administrative overhead, project management can supply structure, focus, and control to drive work to success.
Third Edition revisions include: 35% new material; three new chapters on risk management, international and multinational projects, project culture; entire text rewritten to take advantage of the Web and Internet tools; new appendix covering web sites; additional materials on "what to do next"; more feedback from readers and lessons learned.

Key Features
* Each chapter contains guidelines and steps to take next
* Common modern project examples are included across chapters
* Modern and historical examples are provided



Format: PDF
Archive: RAR
Size: 1.6 MB
:

http://mihd.net/bpidfy
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Project Management for the 21st Century, Third Edition

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You

----------


## medooo

As-salamu-'alykum-wa-rahmatullaahi-wa-barakatuh!
thanks but the links don't work for me

----------


## Dwi Susanto

thank you

----------


## medooo

the links don't work anymore

----------


## patatinapiccolina

I would like to download the text but the link doesn't work. Can you uppload it again? Thanks

----------


## mediaramesh

Link not found
pls upload ...........

----------


## mohamedrabou

Link not found 
pls cud upload again
thanks

----------


## Graph

_http://ifile.it/u6rv1dg

----------


## RUN357

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## chemnguyents

thank you

----------


## victorlachica

Hi Ameer

The links are expired, can I have a copy?

----------


## Graph

> Hi Ameer
> 
> The links are expired, can I have a copy?



_http://ifile.it/u6rv1dgSee More: Project Management for the 21st Century, Third Edition

----------

